# Genie 2 or not



## Keflex (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey,

I will be getting DirecTv installed in a couple weeks. My house currently has 4 TVs and two of them are 4K.

So I'm thinking about getting a Genie 2. I know the Genie 2 has some problems and the advice for existing customers who can upgrade should wait. 

With a new install, I would think it makes sense to get the latest hardware and hope they fix the bugs. What would yall do? thx


----------



## liftedpsd2010 (Apr 3, 2017)

I thought the genie 2 was only available for existing customers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been with DTV since 2008. I just got the Genie 2 upgrade Monday. It is by far the most responsive I've used. The G2 is just the server head with tuners and hard drives. My 4k is connected to the c61k700 via coaxe. I have two wireless. The newer wireless is fast as the HR44 GENIE I had. I would do the G2. Wired where you can. Wireless where needed.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

liftedpsd2010 said:


> I thought the genie 2 was only available for existing customers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is last I checked ...

Don't think the OP can get it then unless purchased from a 3rd party provider.

As far as performance though, well ... FWIW, none of the techs that made recent calls to my home (LA area) recommended the HS17.

From the field techs here. ...

Biggest equipment service calls and customer complaints -- C61K and HS17

Best setup for stability -- HR54 and HR24(s). Avoid Mini clients.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keflex (Jun 22, 2018)

HoTat2 said:


> It is last I checked ...
> 
> Don't think the OP can get it then unless purchased from a 3rd party provider.


Really?? I haven't seen that mentioned on any threads I've read. Why would it be limited to existing customers?

My plan is to call DirecTv before the appointment and tell them I want 4K and that I have two 4K TVs.


----------



## Cromwell86 (Jul 10, 2016)

I just had Directv installed about a month ago (new subscriber) and got the Genie 2. Biggest problem is the picture freezing (happens about every hour or so). 

I have seen others talk about wired v. wireless. Does anyone know whether the wired connections are more 'stable' than wireless? And more importantly, is there any schematics available to show someone how to change to wired (from wireless)? I would rather not pay to have someone come out and make the switch if I can do it myself...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cromwell86 said:


> I just had Directv installed about a month ago (new subscriber) and got the Genie 2. Biggest problem is the picture freezing (happens about every hour or so).
> 
> I have seen others talk about wired v. wireless. Does anyone know whether the wired connections are more 'stable' than wireless? And more importantly, is there any schematics available to show someone how to change to wired (from wireless)? I would rather not pay to have someone come out and make the switch if I can do it myself...


Call them. Since this is a new install, they might come out and change it to wired if you tell them you think the wireless is not dependable.
Nothing to lose.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cromwell86 said:


> I just had Directv installed about a month ago (new subscriber) and got the Genie 2. Biggest problem is the picture freezing (happens about every hour or so).
> 
> I have seen others talk about wired v. wireless. Does anyone know whether the wired connections are more 'stable' than wireless? And more importantly, is there any schematics available to show someone how to change to wired (from wireless)? I would rather not pay to have someone come out and make the switch if I can do it myself...


Does the picture freeze problem happen at the top and/or bottom of the hour when you have recordings stopping/starting? If yes that's "normal" and has been happening forever on that box. I reported it a number of times during testing but guess DIRECTV doesn't feel it's worth fixing.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

LOVE mine!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Keflex said:


> My plan is to call DirecTv before the appointment and tell them I want 4K and that I have two 4K TVs.


You should have told them when you first called what your requirements were.

Do you now have a DIRECTV account you can log into to see what they have scheduled for your install?


----------



## Ry1989 (Sep 2, 2017)

Keflex said:


> Really?? I haven't seen that mentioned on any threads I've read. Why would it be limited to existing customers?
> 
> My plan is to call DirecTv before the appointment and tell them I want 4K and that I have two 4K TVs.


The Genie2 is available for new customers in certain parts of the country. I have been getting new installs with genie2s for the last month or so. I am in CT


----------



## Keflex (Jun 22, 2018)

trh said:


> You should have told them when you first called what your requirements were.
> 
> Do you now have a DIRECTV account you can log into to see what they have scheduled for your install?


I never talked to anyone. I just did it online. Online it just says "Genie HD DVR" for $299. i haven't called to tell them I want 4K yet. When I call I will specifically ask for the Genie 2.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Keflex said:


> I never talked to anyone. I just did it online. Online it just says "Genie HD DVR" for $299. i haven't called to tell them I want 4K yet. When I call I will specifically ask for the Genie 2.


You didn't get to select how many Tv's and number of 4K Tv's?

Call now. They might have to cancel your original order and put a whole new order in. That could push your install date back.

And FWIW, in my 20 years as a DIRECTV subscriber, I've never received a deal by changing/upgrading equipment online. All my deals were the result of direct interaction with another person.


----------



## Keflex (Jun 22, 2018)

trh said:


> You didn't get to select how many Tv's and number of 4K Tv's?
> 
> Call now. They might have to cancel your original order and put a whole new order in. That could push your install date back.


During the online order, I selected that I would have 4 TVs. There was no option for 4K. All the equipment was free, including dvr service, and $200 in visa gift card.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

Keflex said:


> During the online order, I selected that I would have 4 TVs. There was no option for 4K. All the equipment was free, including dvr service, and $200 in visa gift card.


That was exactly what happened to me but I did it over the phone because I'm a current subscriber and I used the movers deal. I got Genie 2 plus 4 minis. I told them I had 2 4k tvs and another one on the way, the installer installed a reverse band lnb but they only gave me 4 regular minis no 4k. That's been almost 2 months and now and I am not sure what I have to do to "upgrade" to 4k, I want to avoid being charged.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

BLMN said:


> That was exactly what happened to me but I did it over the phone because I'm a current subscriber and I used the movers deal. I got Genie 2 plus 4 minis. I told them I had 2 4k tvs and another one on the way, the installer installed a reverse band lnb but they only gave me 4 regular minis no 4k. That's been almost 2 months and now and I am not sure what I have to do to "upgrade" to 4k, I want to avoid being charged.


Were there any C61ks on the work order? If not, you should have insisted. You may be sol at this point.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

studechip said:


> Were there any C61ks on the work order? If not, you should have insisted. You may be sol at this point.


so on the work order says 4 wireless genie minis, when I log into my account it says 4k genie mini on the right side, when I click on details under the picture of the mini it shows I have 4 C61W-400, instead of C61k, I double checked all of them at home and they are indeed C61W. I'm locked into 12 months now because of the movers deal.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

BLMN said:


> so on the work order says 4 wireless genie minis, when I log into my account it says 4k genie mini on the right side, when I click on details under the picture of the mini it shows I have 4 C61W-400, instead of C61k, I double checked all of them at home and they are indeed C61W. I'm locked into 12 months now because of the movers deal.


It couldn't hurt to make a call. It sounds like there was a mix up.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Keflex said:


> During the online order, I selected that I would have 4 TVs. There was no option for 4K. All the equipment was free, including dvr service, and $200 in visa gift card.


I would call them and get this order changed, even if you have to cancel the order and start over.


----------



## optiquest (Jul 16, 2018)

Cromwell86 said:


> I just had Directv installed about a month ago (new subscriber) and got the Genie 2. Biggest problem is the picture freezing (happens about every hour or so).
> 
> I have seen others talk about wired v. wireless. Does anyone know whether the wired connections are more 'stable' than wireless? And more importantly, is there any schematics available to show someone how to change to wired (from wireless)? I would rather not pay to have someone come out and make the switch if I can do it myself...


You can't switch from wireless to wired yourself. They are completely different STBs.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Problem may be hat you indicated you wanted wireless. There is no 4K wireless widely disseminated, yet.


----------

